# What is the best lure for night fishing for trout?????



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Any suggestions.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say the DOA shrimp. Go with the glow-in-the-dark color, or the natural color with the gold glitter inside. DOA is #1 in my opinion because you can leave itin the strike zone for a long time andconvince them to eat it with a real erradic action. GULP! are good too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

whatI always do is first before picking out a lure istry to find out what the trout are feeding on and match the hatch from there. last night I started with a gummy minnow on my 8 wt. fly rod cause I could see the trout feeding heavily on what appeared to be small minnows. I got a few bites and caught a few fish but not the results I expected. I pulled my kayak closer to the light and realized it wasn't glass minnows but tiny crabs they were eating. Luckily I brought 2 different crab patterns with me and first cast caught a 4lb. speck followed by several smaller ones and 2 redfish. Match the hatch for best results.

Glass minnows and sardines---Yo-zuri crystal vibe or Yo-zuri pins minnow 2 3/4 in. in green back, blue back or white/red head

Mullet---rapala skitter walk, zoom super fluke, yo-zuri crystal minnow

pinfish,croakers---Rat-L-Trap, 52MR mirrolure, rapala shad rap

I could go on and on but these are a few of my go to baits


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DOA.


----------



## C/\MER()N (Oct 17, 2008)

Hell yeah....that glow in the dark DOA is bomb diggity! I used some last night and caught some fatty trout!:toast


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

all the minows they were eating last time were small as the tip of my finger... any lure that small? haha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

clouser fly.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

When using that DOA are yall using that with a popping cork working it on the bottom.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Popping cork for me...also, try working a top lure (cigar shaped - white in color)through the dock lights for some exciting actionfrom the larger specks.

Jimmy


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dsar592 (10/27/2008)*When using that DOA are yall using that with a popping cork working it on the bottom.


free-lined... slow retrieve, throw it out, let it sink 4-5 seconds, pop it once, let it sink... repeat.

1/8th oz. works best IMHO... maybe 1/4th oz if it's windy.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm no expert, but i must say that most of my night fish of any kind, and especially trou,have come on a 1/8 doa near a docklight. if the tide/current is really goin i put a splitshot or two on to get it down quicker


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *C/\MER()N (10/23/2008)*Hell yeah....that glow in the dark DOA is bomb diggity! I used some last night and caught some fatty trout!:toast


"bomb diggity" now that's one phrase I like !


----------



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

Pins Minnow for sure. Especially under the lighted docks. Unlike live shrimp, pin fish won't get you.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

what lb test of line do you use?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *850lover (10/28/2008)*what lb test of line do you use?


10# sufix braid... extremely sensitive, which is what you need for trout, the bite is so light, alot of times you will never feel it.


----------

